# Howdy from Oregon!



## sam from oregon (Mar 16, 2010)

Just wanted to say hello to all. I'm Sam from Oregon and just found this site and thought it looked like a great place to learn, share, and see what all there is to see around here. I'm a Dealer for the Horizon Smoker Company in the Pacific Northwest, based out of Newberg, Oregon. I'm not here to sell pits, just here to participate in the general BBQ Forum and have some fun. I'm always willing to help anyone out though if you have some questions about Horizon Smokers. But that's for you to come to me with, I don't have any intentions of telling everyone why they ought to be cooking on a Horizon Smoker. We've all got different reasons why we cook on what we cook on, and that's just fine with me 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. 

Anyhow, thanks for welcoming me aboard, and I wish you all well!


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 17, 2010)

Sam welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of good info here and some great recipes too. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## mballi3011 (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Sam you'll like this place for we reall like having new folks here to share their thought and ways of doing things. We like to have a new set of eyes looking at the smoking we do here. So sit back and enjoy we always have a good amount of fun tring new things and recipes.


----------



## 5lakes (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to the forum! I grew up in Cannon Beach. In Minnesota now, but hope to get back out there some day.

Jerry


----------



## meateater (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks here and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## irishteabear (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF, Sam.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Mar 17, 2010)

Howdy, welcome  to   the *SMF*!!


----------



## caveman (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  Lots of great info for you to use on YOUR horizon, as  I know you have one, he he he. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Anyway, enjoy your stay.


----------



## deltadude (Mar 17, 2010)

You have gone and done it now! Stumbled into a whole nest of grazed smokers. Next thing you know you will be getting funny looks from your family while you snap pics of the excellent Q you just smoked. 


_*SMOKE ON DUDE !*_


----------



## treegje (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 17, 2010)

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.[/font]

[font=&quot]For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.[/font]
[font=&quot]Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourse [/font]

*[font=&quot]I Would Highly Suggest Reading these posts on Food Safety by bbally. [/font]*

[font=&quot]This thread will tell you basically everything you need to know and the man explaining it is[/font]
[font=&quot]both a *ServSafe Instructor *and a *HACCP Instructor*.[/font]
*http://tinyurl.com/ygg8gfb*

*http://tinyurl.com/yjavfkj*

*[font=&quot]Here you can get the 2009 USDA Food Safety Guide from his site.[/font]*
*http://tinyurl.com/ykq5p9t*

*[font=&quot]How to post Qview to Forum:[/font]*

[font=&quot]When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...[/font]

[font=&quot]Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics...[/font]

[font=&quot]Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.[/font]

[font=&quot][/font]

[font=&quot]For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial[/font]

*http://tinyurl.com/yjm4xkh*


----------



## brae (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Sam.  Looking forward to interacting with ya!


----------



## nwdave (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome aboard.  Beautiful area you call home.  Been thru there many times.  Lots of your Oregon and Washington neighbors are members here as well.  I'm sure they'll be popping in soon to say Hey.


----------



## smoke itif ya got it (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome from another brother from the great NW


----------



## jirodriguez (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Sam.... any chanc you the guy who has all the add's on the Portland Craigslist for Horizon smokers? I see those all the time... lol.

This is a great forum with lots and lots of mouth watering ideas!


----------



## etcher1 (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## smokinsteeler (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome,I am new to the forum also looking forward to great things around here.My son lives in Eugene,how close are you to there?


----------



## sam from oregon (Mar 17, 2010)

Ya, that just may be me  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad to hear you noticed them! 
Take care,
Sam


----------



## sam from oregon (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm about 2 hours North or Eugene.  I used to live there, and that's where my in-laws live and where my wife grew up and went to college.  We head down there quite often.  Welcome to the forum yourself!


----------



## placebo (Mar 29, 2010)

Yep I've been seeing those fine smokers all over CL myself. Glad to have ya here Sam. Hopefully someday soon I'll be purchasing one of those beauty's from you!


----------



## patntamsbeef (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome Sam... Post some pictures of those Smokers if you would. Are they built in Oregon?

I am doing a Wine and Beef in SE Washington. It promotes our Beef, Local Wine and I also will promote Local Marinades/Rubs. Traeger has two downfalls. You can't add heat with no smoke and they are no longer Oregon Made... I actually use an ECB to show you don't need anything extravegant. However, I would Love to promote Local if I like the product.

I get to Newberg occasionally. Maybe we can have a bite.

This is a great site to learn a variety of methods,

Pat


----------



## northern greenhorn (Mar 29, 2010)

Welcome to smf Sam


----------



## placebo (Mar 29, 2010)

Here is a link to his site: http://samsnwbbqco.com/in-stock_inve...icing_for_bbqs


----------

